# transfer video's badalou



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you members of the T-shirt Forum. 
As you know I have 21 video's on YouTube as to how to do a lot of what we do in this business YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. and I have just crossed over to over 90,000 views. I get many letters (emails and PM) from all over the world thanking me and I just want to say thank you for supporting me. I hope that they have helped those that have viewed them. I get nothing from them but the satisfaction knowing at my age that I can still help someone learn about what we do. I will continue as best I can to add more if I can. Again thank you for the kind words I have received. That is payment in itself. Lou (Badalou)


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm glad you moved to YouTube.  

A larger audience and a great place to do what you do. 

Have you thought about doing some craft VDs with transfers for crafty people ? 
x-mas is just around the corner and people like myself will make little things for gifts. Any ideas right about now would help. 

btw: thanks for everything and keep on truckin' Lou.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> I'm glad you moved to YouTube.
> 
> A larger audience and a great place to do what you do.
> 
> ...


something to consider. Anyone have suggestions as to what they would like to see and learn how to do. I can't do everything but will evaluate request.


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Lou,

Good thing I read your post about kind words being the payment for your help. I was just about to write out a huge check to you, but after reading that, I thought you probably don't need it. 

All seriousness aside, thanks for all your input and information. I, like many others, have seen the videos and learned from them. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

I've learned a lot from your videos lou. cant thank you enough. you are the man!


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks you lou for all your help.


----------



## daverice (Jul 18, 2007)

Badalou.... thank you....David Rice Richmond B.C, Canada..new member


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Lou,

I was in Stockton last week, should have paid you a visit.


----------



## Kisskrazed (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Lou, I've learned a great deal by watching &experimenting with my press. I appreciate you taking the time to do the videos.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

badalou said:


> Anyone have suggestions as to what they would like to see and learn how to do.


How about a video on how to make a good potato latka?


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Lou ~ How about a video of you doing tote bags -- the kind with the handles sewn on the outside of the bag? (LOL... like the PM and Post I wrote last week asking for help with)

Really Lou, THANK YOU! I find myself referring to your videos everytime I try something new -- and as a newbie to the t-shirt biz -- EVERYTHING is new!  

Thanks again for taking the time and effort to help others...

Gratefully,
Melissa


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

I would like to see a video of the iron all dark being cut by your roland gx 24. A nice detail cut.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

polomac said:


> I would like to see a video of the iron all dark being cut by your roland gx 24. A nice detail cut.


I guess I will have to see if I can do that. been so busy have not had a lot of time to play with my cutter. I will put this one on my list.


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

I have enjoyed your videos Lou and I refer people to watch them all the time, you know what they say about a picture being worth 1000 words 

Bobbie


----------



## uniqueimpression (Sep 27, 2007)

Lou:
I have watched your videos - very helpful!
I have been wanting to see a video on a stock hot peel transfer. I am learning more each time I do one - but seems like sometimes I get one that is hard to peel off & pulls the shirt out of shape. I'm just wanting to know - should any of the hot peel transfers pull off hard. They come out OK except for the tshirt looks pulled in some places.

T-Bot: I am a crafty person & would definitely like to see some crafty ones too!

THANKS!


----------



## funkdafide (Aug 1, 2007)

badalou said:


> something to consider. Anyone have suggestions as to what they would like to see and learn how to do. I can't do everything but will evaluate request.


yeah one thing Lou some before and after washing transfer tests 


i have learned so much from your posts


----------



## CNRS Enterprises (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello Lou
i Have seen your videos too,and want to say thanks for your videos and thanks for your personal answers to my Questions and the quick Re.
You are the Top Gun When it comes to Heat press &Transfers 

Den 
CNRS Enterprises


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Lou...

It's all your fault I got into this mess!!!! LOL

Just kidding....keep up the great work....YOU DA MAN!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Heck there have been time I kick myself for getting into this. Then I get an order for 700 tees and I see the profit... And then I know the answer..


----------



## DanielT (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank-you very much Mr. Robin for taking the time to produce your heat transfer related videos. I sincerely wish you the best of everything.

-Daniel


----------



## earl (Nov 1, 2007)

hi lou. you have helped me so much,and i thank you sincerely for all your advice and tutorial video's.
regards and all the best to you.

earl


----------

